# He had a boner.



## Encolpius

Good morning ladies & gentlemen, I have been always fascinating by the French verb "bander" becasue just a simple verb can express what e.g. English expresses with a verb+noun combination, what's more some languages have quite a common noun for it (hard-on, boner, Ständer, stoyak, etc) we do not have or do not use at all. How would you say "he had a boner" in different languages. I am mostly interested in less common languages & colloquial, vulgar, slang langauge.  Thank you in advance and have a productive day. Enco. PS: Please, write the literal translation, too

*Hungarian*: Felállt neki. [feláll - to sand up, felállt - it stood up, neki - to him]


----------



## jazyk

In Portuguese: Ele teve uma ereção. Vulgar: Ele ficou de pinto duro. (He got a hard cock.)


----------



## Encolpius

Oh, of course I am interested in slang, colloquial, vulgar, dirty language only. 
Is it not possible to say: just something like "he got it hard" without pinto in Portuguese?


----------



## jazyk

Some people have written Ele ficou duro on the internet with that meaning. It's a usage I'm not familiar with, but I don't see why it couldn't be used if the context is clear enough.


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

 *«Καύλα»* [ˈkav.la] (fem.) --> _hard-on, sexual desire_ < Classical masc. noun *«καυλός» kau̯lós* or neut. diminutive *«καυλίον» kau̯líŏn* --> _shaft, stalk, quill of a feather, (metaph.) erected penis_ (PIE *kau̯-l- _shaft_ cf Lat. caulis, _shaft_, Lith. kaulas, _bone_, Ltv. kaūls, _shaft_).
He has a boner:
-*«Έχει καύλες»* [ˈe.çi ˈkav.les] --> _He has boners_ (the noun is in pl. for emphasis).
Also, we could turn the noun into a participle (in this case, mediopassive):
-*«Είναι καυλωμένος»* [ˈine kav.lɔˈme.nɔs] --> _He is horny_.

Less vulgar:
*«Έχει σηκωμάρες»* [ˈe.çi si.kɔˈma.ɾes] --> _He has rise-ups_ (again the noun is in pl. for emphasis).
*«Σηκωμάρα»* [si.kɔˈma.ɾa] (fem.) --> _penile erection, rise-up_ < v. *«σηκώνω»* [siˈkɔ.nɔ] --> _to lift something up_ < Classical denominative v. *«σηκόω/σηκῶ» sēkóō* (uncontracted)/*sēkô* (contracted) --> _to weigh against, balance, equalise, compensate_ < Classical masc. noun *«σηκός» sēkós* --> _enclosure, fence, pen, stable, enclosed sacred space_ (with obscure etymology) + productive suffix for feminine nouns of discomfort, of unpleasant situation, or simply, declaring a state, *«-μάρα»* [-ˈma.ɾa] < augmentative of neuter suffix *«-μα»* [-ma] added to verbal stems to form neuter nouns denoting the result of an action, a particular instance of an action, or the object of an action (PIE *-mn̥ cf Lat. suffix -mentum).


----------



## bearded

Italian (vulgar) for ''he had a boner'':
_Ce l'aveva duro _(literally: he had it hard) or _Gli è venuto duro _(lit. it went hard to him).


----------



## Encolpius

I think Romance languages prefer "to have it hard", Slavic languages might prefer "to stand up" but let's wait if anybody can surprise us.


----------



## Määränpää

Encolpius said:


> *Hungarian*: Felállt neki. [feláll - to stand up, felállt - it stood up, neki - to him]


Finnish: _hänellä seisoi_ (with him, it was standing)


----------



## Penyafort

Catalan also has one verb for that: *trempar*. 

It means 'to temper, to harden' when used for metals, but 'to have a boner' in vulgar speech.

Although it's used as a single verb, many speakers use a construction with "go + participle": *anar trempat*.


----------



## Encolpius

Very interesting Penyafort there is a verb in Catalan just like IN French, so now I Know about two languages. 
So he had a boner would be: Anava trempat.


----------



## Penyafort

Encolpius said:


> So he had a boner would be: Anava trempat.



That's it. Well, depending on the context, one would say "Trempava" or "Anava trempat".


----------



## Encolpius

Is that verb unique for Catalan, do you know about something similar in Spanish?


----------



## jazyk

Encolpius said:


> I think Romance languages prefer "to have it hard", Slavic languages might prefer "to stand up" but let's wait if anybody can surprise us.


A Brazilian song goes: A pipa do vovô não sobe mais, "grandpa's kite doesn't go up anymore", but all of us know what it is about.


----------



## amikama

Encolpius said:


> *Hungarian*: Felállt neki. [feláll - to sand up, felállt - it stood up, neki - to him]


Similar to Hebrew: עמד לו (lit. it stood up to him). Very colloquial, somewhat vulgar.


----------



## jazyk

Pronounced amád li, right?


----------



## amikama

עמד *לו* amad *lo* = stood up *to him*
עמד *לי* amad *li *= stood up *to me*


----------



## merquiades

*He's got a hard-on* might be more frequent than *he's got a boner*.   *He's got a stiffy* is a less vulgar way to say it.   Also, *he's pitching a tent*. * He got a woody.  *Or really there is nothing wrong with *he got an erection*. * He got hard*.  *He's aroused.*


----------



## apmoy70

Penyafort said:


> Catalan also has one verb for that: *trempar*.
> 
> It means 'to temper, to harden' when used for metals, but 'to have a boner' in vulgar speech.
> 
> Although it's used as a single verb, many speakers use a construction with "go + participle": *anar trempat*.


Greek too has a verb: 
 *«Καυλώνω»* [kavˈlɔ.nɔ] --> _to have an erection, be sexually aroused_ <  neut. noun *«καυλί»* [kavˈli] --> _erected penis_ < Classical neut. diminutive *«καυλίον» kau̯líŏn* (see my previous post for further info).
Hence we could say *«καύλωσε»* [ˈkav.lɔ.se] (3rd p. sing. simple past) --> _he had (a) boner_, but I think in every-day language we prefer the periphrasis *«είχε καύλες»* [ˈi.çe ˈkav.les] --> _he had boners_ (again the noun is in pl. for emphasis).


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
not Italian, but my dialect (Foggia - Apulia) too  has a verb: _Intostare _(to became hard; _tosto _= hard). Only masculine and  pretty rude.


----------



## Encolpius

Good morning Alfafalfa, thank your very much for the interesting comment I appreciate it very much since it is Italian and what's more a dialect. But how would you say: He had a hard-on? Does the verb intostare apply to the penis or to the man (like in French)? Thanks


----------



## Penyafort

Encolpius said:


> Is that verb unique for Catalan, do you know about something similar in Spanish?



Well, I know the verb _*empalmarse*_, and the construction _*ir empalmado*_.

I've heard people from Latin America use _*pararse*_, but I don't know if _ir parado _is possible, and I can't remember which variety uses this.


----------



## Mister Draken

Penyafort said:


> Well, I know the verb _*empalmarse*_, and the construction _*ir empalmado*_.
> 
> I've heard people from Latin America use _*pararse*_, but I don't know if _ir parado _is possible, and I can't remember which variety uses this.



No, "ir parado" is not possible. It Is used in Argentina: "se me para la pija" (penis). In Cuba as well: "se me para la pinga". Or "tengo la pija/pinga parada".


----------



## alfaalfa

Mister Draken said:


> pinga


In my dialect too, _pinga _s.f. _(_or_ pingone _s.m._)_  stands for penis



Encolpius said:


> He had a hard-on


 _(Egli) ha intostato_ or _Ha la pinga intostata. 
 A 100 anni intosta ancora _( works for the man and for the penis)


----------



## Mister Draken

alfaalfa said:


> In my dialect too, _pinga _s.f. _(_or_ pingone _s.m._)_  stands for penis
> 
> 
> _(Egli) ha intostato_ or _Ha la pinga intostata.
> A 100 anni intosta ancora _



Where are you from?  Da dove è Lei? (solo curiosità, chiaro).


----------



## alfaalfa

alfaalfa said:


> my dialect (Foggia - Apulia)


Curiosità legittima 

I just remembered  in Neapolitan there's a verb  working like _intostare_: _arrizzare _(_it.: rizzare; _to lift)


----------



## Sowka

German:


Encolpius said:


> Ständer


This is correct. There is also "er hatte *einen Steifen* /  *eine Latte*" (literally: "a stiff one", "a lath"). 

In the case of "Latte", particular attention must be paid to the gender of the noun (fem. (!)). The masculine noun "*der Latte*" means *caffè latte*. There's plenty of room for puns.


----------



## bandini

Sowka said:


> German:
> 
> This is correct. There is also "er hatte *einen Steifen* /  *eine Latte*" (literally: "a stiff one", "a lath").
> 
> In the case of "Latte", particular attention must be paid to the gender of the noun (fem. (!)). The masculine noun "*der Latte*" means *caffè latte*. There's plenty of room for puns.



jajaja...facinating that the feminine noun "einen latte" would refer to the most masculine of all things.


----------



## Sowka

bandini said:


> the feminine noun "ein*e* Latte"



Indeed. This is because "die Latte" originally just meant (and still also means) "lath, bar" and similar words -- oblong wooden items used in construction. In this context, the gender of the noun is not interesting.


----------



## symposium

bandini said:


> jajaja...facinating that the feminine noun "einen latte" would refer to the most masculine of all things.


Well, in many languages the slang/vulgar word for "penis" is grammatically femenine: la polla, la bite, la minchia, mentula in Latin...


----------



## Mister Draken

symposium said:


> Well, in many languages the slang/vulgar word for "penis" is grammatically femenine: la polla, la bite, la minchia, mentula in Latin...


La pija, la pinga.


----------



## apmoy70

symposium said:


> Well, in many languages the slang/vulgar word for "penis" is grammatically femenine: la polla, la bite, la minchia, mentula in Latin...


+


Mister Draken said:


> La pija, la pinga.


H πούτσα [i ˈpu.ʦ͡a]/η ψωλή [i p͡sɔˈli] (MoGr), η βίλλα [i ˈvi.lːa] (CypGr), ἡ ληκώ [heː leːˈkoː]/ἡ πόσθη [heː ˈpo.stʰeː] (AncGr), all feminine


----------



## Rocko!

Mexico:

_La tiene parada... / la tengo parada... /
Se le paró... / se me paró... /
Se le puso dura.. / Se me puso dura... /_

... + _la verga._


----------



## Welsh_Sion

*Cymraeg/Welsh

Roedd ganddo godiad*
was by-him SOFT MUTATION rise
He had a rise/an erection
(Standard, not vulgar)

In the following ... *'Roedd ganddo ...' *( He had ...) starts the sentence.

*... galedffwrch *(A play on 'Caledfwlch', King Arthur's sword 'Excalibur')
*... bolyn pen piws *(A puce coloured pole)
.*.. gat* (a semi-erection)
*... fîn-potal *(an erection due to 'the bottle' , i.e. Viagra)
*... fîn* (literally, 'an edge')
*... wynt yn yr hwyliau* (literally, 'wind in the sails')
*... fîn inja-roc *(very hard erection like 'rock' - the sweet variety, NOT a big stone)
*... bidlen bren *(a wooden penis. cf. Am E 'to have wood')
*... fîn gwyllt* (Lit. 'a wild edge' i.e. an erection owing to fright)

Finally, the old English joke.

"News just in. There has been a burglary at the Viagra factory. Police are looking for a pair of* hardened *criminals."

Do you get it? 

And then there is this true news story:

Free erections? Tesco’s embarrassing cash machine translation mishap


----------



## Encolpius

Thanks. Fascinating you have so many expressions for a (simple) erection.   I bet you beat English in that.


----------



## Welsh_Sion

The source is the on-line Welsh swearing dictionary - y Rhegiadur. Unfortunately, if you don't understand my language you can't understand it, as it's monolingual.,


----------



## Encolpius

Yes, Welsh, sometimes I hardly understand English. But Welsh must be a fascinating language, so....


----------



## alfaalfa

Welsh_Sion said:


> And then there is this true news story:
> 
> Free erections? Tesco’s embarrassing cash machine translation mishap


 





Welsh_Sion said:


> In the following ... *'Roedd ganddo ...' *( He had ...) starts the sentence........


It seems you Welsh people take seriously the erections


----------



## Welsh_Sion

"I can talk about erections, all day", said Welsh Tom stiffly.


----------



## Şafak

What did I just walk into? 
Anyway we say *"standpína"* in Icelandic and *"ståkuk"* in Swedish. 
*"Ständer"* / *"Latte"* in German.
*"Pija"* and *"verga*" are commonly used in Latin America (verga is more Mexican as far as I know). 
Russians say *"стояк"*. (pretty sure the word is more or less the same for other Slavic languages).

I warn you against googling any of the words.


----------



## merquiades

Jennifer Weiss said:


> *"Pija"* and *"verga*" are commonly used in Latin America (verga is more Mexican as far as I know).


  These are common Latin American slang words for the male organ, not specifically for an erection though.  The fomer is more Argentine, the later more Mexican.


----------



## Şafak

merquiades said:


> These are common Latin American slang words for the male organ, not specifically for an erection though.  The fomer is more Argentine, the later more Mexican.



Ah, my Spanish suggestions were a complete miss then. What can I say? Not an expert over here. 
Anyway, a good question arises what other words are used across Latin America.


----------



## TitTornade

Encolpius said:


> Good morning Alfafalfa, thank your very much for the interesting comment I appreciate it very much since it is Italian and what's more a dialect. But how would you say: He had a hard-on? Does the verb intostare apply to the penis or to the man (like in French)? Thanks



In French, we have several verbs that apply generally to the man and, for some, to the penis   :

- *bander *(I would say, the most common) : _to bend_
and its opposite : *débander *(to lose one's hard-on)

- *triquer* / * avoir la trique *; trique = big stick

- *avoir la gaule *; gaule = fishing pole or pole picker

- *avoir le gourdin *; gourdin = big stick, club

- *avoir une érection */  *être en érection*

- *durcir* : _to become hard, to harden
_
- *raidir* : _to stiffen_

- *être au garde-à-vous* : _to stand to attention (military)_

Plus, we can say :

- *bander/triquer comme un âne *(_have got  a hard-on like a donkey_)

- *bander/triquer comme un taureau *(_have got  a hard-on like a bull)_

- *bander/triquer comme un cerf *_(have got  a hard-on like a deer_)



symposium said:


> Well, in many languages the slang/vulgar word for "penis" is grammatically femenine: la polla, la bite, la minchia, mentula in Latin...



In French, we have :
la bite, la queue, la teub, la pine, la quéquette...
and
le pénis, le zizi, le dard, le zob, le vit, le chibre, le braquemard, l'engin, le membre (viril)...
etc., etc.

Masculine or feminine as you need / want


----------



## Encolpius

Jennifer Weiss said:


> What did I just walk into?
> Anyway we say *"standpína"* in Icelandic and *"ståkuk"* in Swedish.
> *"Ständer"* / *"Latte"* in German.
> *"Pija"* and *"verga*" are commonly used in Latin America (verga is more Mexican as far as I know).
> Russians say *"стояк"*. (pretty sure the word is more or less the same for other Slavic languages).
> 
> I warn you against googling any of the words.



Good morning Jennifer and welcome to the All languages forum. 
You have just walked into a thread where people talk about some phrases maybe useful for everday life and help people to learn new phrases. Phrases like that are commonest in life than you could imagine. I hope we will see you here in All languages forum a lot. Feel free to participate in other threads, too. Have a nice weekend. Enco.


----------



## Encolpius

TitTornade said:


> - *bander *(I would say, the most common) : _to bend_
> and its opposite : *débander *(to lose one's hard-on)



Good morning Tit and thank you for your participation here.
*Débander *- it is really fabulous you have a word like that. That verb must be unique!!!


----------



## alfaalfa

Encolpius said:


> That verb must be unique!!!


Hmhmhm..... maybe not.
Italian:
_Smosciarsi _> To become soft (_moscio_)



TitTornade said:


> *être au garde-à-vous* : _to stand to attention (military_


Italian:
_Stare sull'attenti. _


----------



## bearded

alfaalfa said:


> _Smosciarsi _> To become soft (_moscio_)


There is also _ammosciarsi _(more common in many regions). Same origin and meaning.


----------



## jazyk

Encolpius said:


> *Débander *- it is really fabulous you have a word like that. That verb must be unique!!!


The verb is broxar in Brazil.


----------



## Olaszinhok

In Italian, we also have_ indurire/si, drizzare/drizzarsi_ and _rizzare/si, _the latter is essentially regional.


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> In Italian, we also have_ indurire/si, drizzare/drizzarsi_ and _rizzare/si, _the latter is essentially regional.


In the sense of getting an erection, of course (and not of losing it as in previous posts..).


----------



## bandini

Had a Cuban girlfriend once and she said "pinga."  In Mexico there are many words but the most common and vulgar is "verga" and lots of girls believe you can predict a guys size by measuring his feet.  _Dicen que_ e_ntre más patón más vergón. _


----------



## Şafak

bandini said:


> Had a Cuban girlfriend once and she said "pinga."  In Mexico there are many words but the most common and vulgar is "verga" and *lots of girls believe you can predict a guys size by measuring his feet*.  _Dicen que_ e_ntre más patón más vergón. _



It must be a univesal thing. In school we had the same rumor.


----------



## Welsh_Sion

Jennifer Weiss said:


> It must be a universal thing. In school we had the same rumor.



Speaking from an Anglophone culture, I do think it is quite universal. Same applies to 'big noses' and their alleged connection to large sizes of male anatomy. However, I think the biological/scientific proof is lacking in both cases.


----------



## bandini

Welsh_Sion said:


> Speaking from an Anglophone culture, I do think it is quite universal. Same applies to 'big noses' and their alleged connection to large sizes of male anatomy. However, I think the biological/scientific proof is lacking in both cases.



Mmm...I've only heard "big nose" as negative.  To say someone's "nosy" is that he's sticking his nose in everybody's business.  And then of course, from the child's tale, _Pinocchio_, we also know these people can't tell the truth!


----------



## Welsh_Sion

There are those too, @bandini - but the so-called 'connection' between a large protuberance from a male's face and a similar one in his trousers, is often remarked upon - and that by both sexes.


----------



## alfaalfa

bandini said:


> _Dicen que_ e_ntre más patón más vergón. _


Hard to believe if you think your feet is approximately long as your forearm   

Another one in Italian:
_Alzabandiera > _flag-raising (morning glory/wood).


----------



## bandini

alfaalfa said:


> Hard to believe if you think your feet is approximately long as your forearm
> 
> Another one in Italian:
> _Alzabandiera > _flag-raising (morning glory/wood).



I wish I still that problem!


----------



## wildan1

merquiades said:


> *he's got a boner*. *He's got a stiffy* is a less vulgar way to say it


These are both expressions only little kids use--more cute than vulgar.


----------



## Encolpius

Little kids? What do you mean? figurative meaning?


----------



## Stoggler

wildan1 said:


> These are both expressions only little kids use--more cute than vulgar.



Not in Britain.  They might not be excessively vulgar as such, but if my little kids said either of those I’d be washing their mouths out with water (and perhaps not figuratively speaking!).


----------



## Encolpius

Strange little kids know what a stiffy is in the UK.


----------

